# Updated APP link Please



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

PM me or posted here, the last one i was given was deleted. Please and thank you


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its against the Amazon Flex policy, here is the link for the seminar where you can request the download link officially http://tinyurl.com/groqmsc
OR http://tinyurl.com/zfps67a


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Its against the Amazon Flex policy, here is the link for the seminar where you can request the download link officially http://tinyurl.com/groqmsc
> OR http://tinyurl.com/zfps67a


I want the unreleased update to see if it works here, I have the iPhone 1 too but I can't use it here yet.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I want the unreleased update to see if it works here, I have the iPhone 1 too but I can't use it here yet.


Sorry I did not understand, you want unreleased update of Android or iOS? I have Android 3.0.3921 and iOS 1.1.390.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Sorry I did not understand, you want unreleased update of Android or iOS? I have Android 3.0.3921 and iOS 1.1.390.


They are testing an updated version of the android version in certain areas, picking up hours is completely different and you can grab hours for future dates. This isn't my thread, I was just putting my .02 in with what I want lol.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> They are testing an updated version of the android version in certain areas, picking up hours is completely different and you can grab hours for future dates. This isn't my thread, I was just putting my .02 in with what I want lol.


Oh... OK, I think that was in Phoenix AZ 3.0.4207.0 is the pilot version.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> Oh... OK, I think that was in Phoenix AZ 3.0.4207.0 is the pilot version.


Yup

g


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can someone pm the beta version? Nobody on the Facebook group will send it to me


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

last time somebody was kind enough to PM the link. I am a driver already, just changed phones and didnt upload the file to my drive.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Mundobryanrd said:


> last time somebody was kind enough to PM the link. I am a driver already, just changed phones and didnt upload the file to my drive.


The link changes every 24 hours. Email support or find your approval email and click link to Q&A where they post it each day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Mundobryanrd said:


> last time somebody was kind enough to PM the link. I am a driver already, just changed phones and didnt upload the file to my drive.


 Here's an older version you can download and should update on first login: 
(link removed)

**** amazon if they don't like us sharing, they can kiss my ass! Yeh, I got an attitude this morning!

NOTE: Going to leave this up until about 10am or so then remove the link so grab ASAP!


----------



## HoustonTx (May 31, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's an older version you can download and should update on first login:
> (link removed)
> 
> &%[email protected]!* amazon if they don't like us sharing, they can kiss my ass! Yeh, I got an attitude this morning!
> ...


Cay you please please please post the link again thanks


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

pm the link


----------

